# Apartments you would recommend in Sharjah?



## amitb (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey all ! 

me and my wife are moving to sharjah in a couple of weeks..i've been looking at property ads on bayut, dubizzle and gnads4u so i've a fair idea about the rentals but am not able to zero down on a locality. 

can you guys recommend any community or any apartment complexes in particular? would love to experience a good multi-storied tower hopefully with a gym and a pool and convenience stores nearby. good views and/or a park nearby wouldn't hurt  

thanks a ton!


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

amitb said:


> Hey all !
> 
> me and my wife are moving to sharjah in a couple of weeks..i've been looking at property ads on bayut, dubizzle and gnads4u so i've a fair idea about the rentals but am not able to zero down on a locality.
> 
> ...


None! Sharjah is a ghetto


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

amitb said:


> Hey all !
> 
> me and my wife are moving to sharjah in a couple of weeks..i've been looking at property ads on bayut, dubizzle and gnads4u so i've a fair idea about the rentals but am not able to zero down on a locality.
> 
> ...


Does Sharjah have a Palm Island too?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Does Sharjah have a Palm Island too?


There are some new and big apartments near the corniche area (if that is what it is called). View of the sea (but you are not next to the water), and convenient. Talking to someone who lives in Sharjah would help (most of us here on this forum live in dubai)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Does Sharjah have a Palm Island too?


Your sarcasm is noted, I like Sharjah the open spaces are great, the Corniche and beaches are wonderful, it's more family orientated and not "in your face" like Dubai is. 

I really don't know why Dubai dwellers seem to think that Sharjah is somehow inferior to Dubai, yes it may be cheaper (or was) but you certainly get a lot more for your money there than you do in Dubai.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Your sarcasm is noted, I like Sharjah the open spaces are great, the Corniche and beaches are wonderful, it's more family orientated and not "in your face" like Dubai is.
> 
> I really don't know why Dubai dwellers seem to think that Sharjah is somehow inferior to Dubai, yes it may be cheaper (or was) but you certainly get a lot more for your money there than you do in Dubai.


I don't think Sharjah is inferior to Dubai. I was being sarcastic, because the OP wanted everything that you could possibly find at the Marina or Palm, so was wondering if there was a Palm in Sharjah too!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

In some ways it very much is inferior to Dubai. If you like the western ways, western world, and dont want to be too flexible, its prob not for you. It is a bit more religious, bit more conservative, a bit more of a sleepy feeling, and much slower pace. It doesnt have all the amneties that Dubai has and I have now been to a number of gatherings where 'women' were ushered into a seperate room. I am the 'president' of the group but wasnt suppose to 'go' with the rest of the marine society. You tell me how that works??? It takes some getting used to it. But in other ways, it can be better. Its away from the hustle and bustle and is more diverse as in less westernizes. 

The corniche is nice and relaxing and even though there are restrictions on clothing, its really not too terrible. Tshirts and capri pants are fine and no one will be upset with you. Its really not that terribly far from alot of locations thru out Sharjah. 

Depending on where you are going to work in Sharjah would really depend on where you should live as driving in Sharjah traffic during rush hour is TERRIBLE. I really dont know if you will find alot of apartment buildings that are going to have all those wants in them. Best of luck.


----------



## amitb (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks Jynxgirl and Andy Capp, appreciate your advice  

i did find the corniche kinda nice on my previous trips to Sharjah..but the residential areas looked very conjusted? 

have been hearing that 'al nahda' has developed well and is actually a nice place for families with the sort of amenities i had written about.... is that true? are you guys familiar with this community?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't know what some people think of Sharjah but a number of buildings (where you can get a 2 bedroom for c. 50K) have the following: 2000 sq feet, new-ish with good finish, gym, temperature controlled swimming pool (yes they do exist outside of the Marina and Palm), view of the sea, convenience stores below the building
I agree this is not applicable to all of Sharjah, but there are quite a few such buildings (at least 3 out of the 3 buildings I have been to in Sharjah in the corniche area)


----------



## friction (Jun 24, 2010)

rsinner said:


> (at least 3 out of the 3 buildings I have been to in Sharjah in the corniche area)


Rsinner,

I am in the same boat as amit. 

Any idea about Palm tower / Al Nada Tower/ Al Rund Tower? I am looking for a decent 2 / 3 bed room apartment for my family; could pay up to 70-80K. Obviously prefer a quiet apartment comfy for a family to live with.

Please let me know your suggestions. There are quite a number of flats in bayut

Also please lemme know some reliable letting agents with an online presence


----------

